
Burn, My Little Universe (procedural WebGL textures) - mmastrac
http://debug.tw/lab/proc_univ/
======
mmastrac
Source:
[https://plus.google.com/117976049902652636484/posts/WTh75wjA...](https://plus.google.com/117976049902652636484/posts/WTh75wjAtPc)

